# 2ww Day 8 - PMT symtoms already is this normal



## Susanl (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello

This is my 1st post to FF, I am on my 2ww which I must say is the hardest bit. This is my 1st attempt at IVF and to be honest have not really experienced any side effects. I had 7 eggs collected and all 7 fertilized. I had 3 put back last Fri 1x8cell and 2x 7 cell with AH. I have had no real symptoms adn no bleeding... It is now day 8 and yesterday I started to get my normal PMT symptons ( back ache and my whole body feels heavy) exactly the same as if I was on a normal cycle. I have also had sore (. . ) for ages as well

Has anyone else experinced getting their normal PMT symptons this early and still got a BFP? I know everyone is different but Im starting to feel it hasnt worked although I still have another week to go before I test !!!!!!!. 

Me 40 DH 35

TTC 2 years
6 months cloimd july07 - jan08
1st IVF mar08 teat date 25th April


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF 

The 2ww really can drive you crazy can't it  

Fantastic news on getting some great embies on board....and congratulations on being PUPO (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise) ! 

I know it's easier said than done but please don't read anything into any symptoms you get as there really is just no way of knowing what's happening.

All the drugs you've had through the treatment cycle, then the HCG trigger injection before EC followed by the progesterone support during 2ww can cause all manner of side effects and symptoms which just add to all the confusion and frustration.

The HCG injection is basically the same hormone as released from the implanted embryo which is why it can cause pregnancy like symptoms such as nausea, sore boobs, frequent peeing etc.....and then the progesterone support (cyclogest/crinone/gestone etc) is what prepares womb for possible implantation and supports early pregnancy until placenta takes over (it's what's released after ovulation in natural cycle).....so this too can cause lots of pregnancy symptoms.....and the MOST frustrating and confusing thing is that pregnancy symptoms and AF symptoms are pretty much the same ! (Aunt Flow = period/bleeding)

Here's just a few of the side effects/symptoms that can be caused by progesterone supplements (and natural progesterone following ovulation):
headache 
breast tenderness or pain 
upset stomach and/or vomiting 
diarrhea and/or constipation
bloatedness
windiness
urinary problems
tiredness 
muscle, joint, or bone pain 
mood swings/irritability/excessive worrying 
sneezing/coughing/runny nose 
vaginal discharge/increase in cervical mucus
PMS like symptoms

and you may be interested in these polls on the Voting Board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0

Why not join the other ladies who are in 2ww following treatment....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0

and perhaps you'd like to tell us a little bit more about yourself on the Introductions board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

I test on same as you....I had a 5 day transfer with 2 blastocysts (I'm 39 so can't have 3 put back) and I've had a few more treatment cycles than you  but fingers crossed we both get those long awaited BFPs (Big Fat Positives)  

Lots of luck to you   
Natasha x


----------



## Susanl (Mar 13, 2008)

HI Natasha

Thank you for your reply , I should be more positive and until AF arrives I know I have every chance of being  pregnant.we had 3 frozen to if not successful at least we can try again....

I really hope you get a BFP this time .  I will post my results next Fri ( lets hope its a lucky day).....

Sending you lots of good luck wishes 

Sue


----------



## Agathe (May 31, 2006)

Hi Susan,

I had PMT symptoms early during my last natural FET and ended up with a BFP. I was so sure that it was a negative that I didn't even want to take the test. I went reluctantly just before closing time and got amazing news.
So don't give up now !!
Good luck to you, hope this works...

Agathe.


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi hun ,
Welcome hun to FF everyones so nice, friendly and very supportive you will soon settle in,
I wish you  with journey my fingers are crossed for you both here's sending you lots of 
Positive vibes       and lots of        
I also hope you will get that   very soon take care keep us all posted love nicky xxxx


----------

